# SETTING UP AN ADD-A-ROOM



## unstable1948 (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi, 

Does anyone have any experience in setting up a Carefree Add-A-Room??? We have a travel trailer and just purchased the add a room, but the instructions are not very good. The pictures are thumbnail and there are only about 4 of them. If anyone can help us, we would really appreciate it very much.

Thanks,   

unstable


----------



## hotrod4141 (Jul 14, 2003)

SETTING UP AN ADD-A-ROOM

Unstable:
  I have the Carefree Add-A-Room also, I agree that the directions could be easier to understand but the end result will be well worth the trouble.  You should have three main sides to the room and some smaller pieces that will fit underneath your trailer, also two poles and a bunch of mounting hardware in a small bag.  I will try to help with the directions.  You will need a drill, wrench, screwdriver, and some waterproof sealant.  First you will need to set up your awning on your trailer to your normal height.  Next you need to install brackets (one on each end of your trailer about a inch below the edge of your awning.  Then you will need to drill two holes directly across from your brackets in the awning tube, these brackets and holes will support the poles which support the side panels.  That was all the hard part, now feed the front panel in the awning tube, install the side panels, and zip it all together and you will have your room.  You will also need to install clips to your trailer to keep the side walls close (about every two feet on the sides), when you install them use your sealant on the backs and the screws.  Install the clips on your trailer for the skirt and you will be done.  Hopefully I did not confuse you with my directions.  It take about fifteen minutes to set up or take down, and if you are in the woods where there are bugs everyone will want to be your friend.  Enjoy.


----------



## unstable1948 (Jul 16, 2003)

SETTING UP AN ADD-A-ROOM

HI Rod,
I tried to send you a message of thanks yesterday. I don't know if it got thru to you or not. I finally found that this is the place to send a reply. So here is my THANK YOU just in case the other message didn't get thru to you. My husband broke his arm so we won't be able to setup our Add-A-Room until August. I will let you know how it goes.

Thanks Again,
Sara & Stan


----------



## Poyfrhdelop (Jan 15, 2015)

What I read I really liked it. Thank you for your information!


----------

